# What would do this?? Picss



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok what we have here is a place by the house that has a ton of sand piled up. Strange thing is it is where we have been tossing some of our carcuses (way back off a two track and in a deep gully that is like 200 feet straight down). It is on the up side of the road and at first we dumped some skunk fat then like 3 days later we came back and this big mound of sand is there and the fat is all gone. We did cut a couple sets of tracks and i have pics of them but i wanna see what you guys have to say before i post them. Also im not two sure what the tracks are lol. 

We went back out and dumped a beaver and some more skunk fat and once again went out 2 days later and you cant even tell there was anything where we dumped it..

Any way here is the pics. 
There is like 6 of these holes all around the area all with in like 10 yards of each other.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Badger


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I am going with a badger.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Joe R. said:


> Badger


 

Ok here is a pic of the tracks they are all over the place it looked like a run way on top of the sand hill.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

You got 2 days left! Nice find!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

North wind said:


> You got 2 days left! Nice find!


 

Dang i didnt even relize the season ended on the 14th oh man i better go and set a couple sets out there tomorrow. How do you guys stake them when trying for badgers?


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Never see any up this way but with that sand, I'd say DEEP! Looking forward to catch pics on Sat!!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wonder if i can use my conduit earth anchors but put them on like 26 inches of cable lol. Maybe double stake them with it.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Or maybe cable off to a tree with some 3/32 cable... Hmmmm


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rob - double check the counties that have a season (for the UP) ... some of them do not.

You don't want one anyways ... they are a royal PIA to flesh, trust me.

I'd say, a short chain would be better on the trap than a long chain. I had a little bit longer chain on my trap and he was able to borrow (actually hollowed out a big area) underneath my POGO. With a shorted chain ... this may have helped with that. I almost think cross staking with a double stake swivel and 24" (or more) rebar would be best. It was awfull easy for me to pull that pogo washer through the sod roots after te badger got done undermining the area.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

My county does have a season for them and like Chris said it ends on the 14th so it may be really tough. Most of my k9 traps have maybe 9 inches of chain on them. So i wounder if that would work i can but some rebar tomorrow and weld a nut on to of them and even make them 30 or more inches long. I know this area is alot of sand. 

I was woundering if a cage trap would work i may set one of them tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

is this some where that you can bury a tire and chain your trap to the tire? thats what i use for badger or a large piece of wood like 4-8 foot long and use a bunch of swivles.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*could be that long lost cougar thats running around. had a guy drag me down the lake michigan shore line to show me the cougar tracks he found. the neighbor said it walked right though his yard yesterday and said the tail was 3 foot long. tracks were a coyote.. go figure lol. but he swears this animal that walked through his yard had a "cat" face... not a dog face. what size trap do i use for a cougar? hurry up and catch the badger rob!!!!*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

DROPTINE 14 said:


> is this some where that you can bury a tire and chain your trap to the tire? thats what i use for badger or a large piece of wood like 4-8 foot long and use a bunch of swivles.


Not a bad idea right htere, or a couple of cement blocks maybe. Be pretty easy to burry from the looks of that sand.



Wiggler said:


> * what size trap do i use for a cougar? *


*Just use those new #1 SC longsprings you bought and catch him by the tail. Hey ... isn't that an old Buck Owens song?? Oh, maybe that was 'I got a tiger by the tail' ... close enough I guess.:lol::lol:

Rob ... get that darn trap in the ground.*


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We're waiting to hear from you Rob!


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope he didn't have to go to the store for more band aids.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

:lol: :lol:
Hope he had a short chain on em.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well Guys i hate to say it but i didnt even get a chance to set a trap for him  My boss wanted me in to work early today and i wouldnt of had time to check it before work. Kind of sucks but i need the money and i have the next week off to chase the whitetails. Hopefully i can tag out tomorrow and set some k9 traps lol. 

We set a trail cam out about 3 days ago over some bait and on a trail leading from my grandpa's swamp heading over to the land across the road where the guy did some food plot work this summer. 

Well we got pics of a couple bucks one was this guy and one was a spike.. 


















Check out the time he came in  I know he isnt huge but a shooter none the less


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

big bodied deer good luck


----------

